# winterized/Eager-1 (craftsman)



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

looking for parts specifically cables for transmission,not haveing good luck finding finding any info on this unit sears and craftsman really have poor support on this unit. anyhow i know its a long shot but anyone know where to find a manual on this unit model # 536-909400?.this snowblower seems built well and for the most part decent shape just needs some work 5 hp runs pretty good so i think its worth the effort. thanks also need tires and rims this modle came with hard tires would like to replace with pnematic


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I found the parts list at Sears, but had no luck locating a FREE owners manual. I did find one for sale if you really need it. If you post the numbers stamped into the recoil shroud right in front of the spark plug, we could tell you what Tecumseh engine you have for ordering the correct parts. The number will start with a 143.??????.

Sears Parts-
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/All-Products-Parts/Model-536909400/0247/1507000
Manual for sale-


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I believe I've got the transmission cables you need for this unit, with the end springs and roller guides. Measure the length of your cables so we can be sure these are the correct ones.


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Grunt for the info ,i went to site the cables i need are not available thru sears any more,but the link for the manual was helpful think im gonna buy it.


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

il measure the length of the cables and get back thanks


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

the cable size is 26 in. with eye hooks on both ends if you have them ill buy them off you .


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

The length seems almost correct, but they've got a spring on one end and a hook on the other, for the engage handles.


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4asjw4jv99oipau/2015-01-04 09.59.18.jpg


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

schmitty said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4asjw4jv99oipau/2015-01-04 09.59.18.jpg


this is the pic of the cable housing,its in pretty good shape ,if i cant get the correct replacement for it i could just buy the cable part maybe a bike store and make up the eye hook end some how thanks for the info and your time


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

The right end looks the same, except that this one has a spring on it. The left end is different.....and now I see why.

The blower I parted out had two cables at the handlebars....one for the auger engage, and one for the drive. The transmission was lever shifted with a long lever coming from the gearbox. Doesn't look like what I have will work for you....


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

sorry i didnt get back sooner been working alot,but yes i think my cables are different the are two for the transmision push and one pull. thanks for looking maybe ill be looking u up for other parts soon as theres a few other parts i need....


----------



## MOC23b (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry to bring up an old post, I was wondering if any of you folks have extra tires for sale that the OP was describing? Its a now defunct Sears part (49453 Wheel Assy.) 

Or do you know if there are some newer tires that would fit the bill?

OP, i have the full manual right here. If you need specific section, PM me and i'll take a few photos of the necessary pages!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Try SimpleTire.com They have very good prices.


----------

